# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  My playstands-Jamie

## jamie

My playstands ...

Έχω προσθέσει παιχνίδια στα Manzanita playstands. Πήρα αυτές τις φωτογραφίες αφού συναρμολογηθούν το πόδι.

----------


## jamie

Αυτή είναι μια αναρρίχηση δίχτυ που αγόρασα. Είχα να το αφαιρέσετε, ωστόσο. Ο Θοδωρής έχει μάσημα μέσω του ξύλου.

----------


## melagio80

Ειναι υπερπαραγωγηηηη!!!!  ::  
Jamie το διχτυ αναρριχησης ειναι πολυ καλη γυμναστικη,δεν αρεσει στο Θοδωρη?

----------


## jamie

Του άρεσε η καθαρή πάρα πολύ, hahaha. Απόλαυσε αναρρίχηση σε αυτό. Ωστόσο, αυτός προτίμησε μάσημα στο ξύλο. 

Αυτό είναι Saffy στην φωτογραφίες. Απόλαυσε το καθαρό επίσης. Ωστόσο, αυτή δεν θα μείνετε σε αυτό για πολύ καιρό. hahaha

----------


## melagio80

Πολυ ωραιο Jamie!
Και εμενα προτιμαει να δαγκωνει αλλα του αρεσει να σκαρφαλωνει παντου,ειδικα οταν ειναι στο πατωμα τρελαινεται να πιανεται απο το υφασμα του καναπε και να πηγαινε περα δωθε συνεχεια!

----------

